# I think I've just been Sue'd



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

uke

I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!! I heard the old maternal alarms a'ringing in my gut...I answered the too many questions on it email as shortly as I could and then went and looked up the history. Why didn't I do that the other way around?









So much for "trying to be the nice seller who answers her emails as promptly as she says she does in her listsings". Too many private auctions - too many adult baby "secret linguo" on other's Me pages. (After hearing about all the stories of Sue, I spent an interesting evening surfing the net and learning about these odd folks). Too many purchases of rubber pants.

I need to go throw up some more. I'll finish the transaction but I am never never never selling flatfolds again.

uke

Oh before I head to the







- The reason why I answered the email first is because it wasn't signed Sue.

Look out for Alice.

uke


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

(shudder)

Take a hot shower - or ten - uke

GROOSSSSSSSSSS

What is WRONG with these people?


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

uke







........... that is just wrong.........


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Blech!






































Gross!

uke uke uke uke uke

ICK!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I don't know what it is with these people either. I think I'll take a bottle of wine to the shower though.


----------



## faeriemom1 (Jun 30, 2003)

I think I am lost here...what just happened???

Scottie


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

A lot of us here who sell diapers/covers on eBay have gotten a "question for seller" asking us for pictures of rubber pants, pictures of babies in rubber pants to see how they fit, asking WAHM's if they'd make adult size diapers, etc. uke


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't get it either, but please tell cause I just sold some flatfolds on ebay yesterday!


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

There is a group of adult "Johns" (read: perverts) who get off on wearing baby diapers - dirtying diapers - taking pictures in diapers, etc.

When you have an auction, often a woman named "Sue" (or apparently "Alice") will email asking if you can take pictures of them stretched out to see how big they are.

They get off on it - it's REALLY gross. You can find adult diapers on ebay, too - ick.


----------



## faeriemom1 (Jun 30, 2003)

OMG!!!! I am so naive! LOL that's just sick..roflmao!!!
Scottie


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Anyone feel free to PM me for username if they'd like to block the user ID. I figure it's the least I can do.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Do they actually buy them or just email for pics? How did you know it was one of those ppl?


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, I've only had them email for pics - asking to stretch out the "rubber pants" to see how big they were. I ignored them.

I'd assume they sometimes *do* buy, though.

You can do a search of past auctions they've won or bid on or something and see what it is - most of it will be porn stuff.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

uke

It happened to me a while ago.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I know it was one of those people because first off , there was just too many questions in the email. First ones were about the diapers I was selling which seemed legit enough.

Then I was asked for my experience in pinning, and "nothing fits better than a diaper pinned" or something.

I looked up the buying/selling history and like I said there was Adult baby auctions, private auctions, etc etc.


----------



## megtell (Mar 18, 2003)

disgustipating. sad...

I purchased some Hanna underpants for my 12 year old before I found out that sickos buy those too. It just bothers me so much.

There was a thread on AW about what wahm's do when contacted by these 'people' who want a custom job. Some did, some ignored them.

ICK.


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

My parents own a few business' that have to do with handicap people, and they sell incontinence products.

We had a man that used to call us all the time, we refused to sell him products, and he last a awful message on the machine.

We called the police and everything, it still gives me the shudders. It was NASTY.


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Wugh,
Everytime I list diapers (and especially covers) I get Sue'd








Freaks.


----------



## sm3247 (May 9, 2003)

I think that this might be the most disgusting thing I've ever heard.


----------



## des (Jun 5, 2003)

oMG!!!























Is THAT why every time I list some of dd's cloth diapers on ebay I always have someone email me and ask if I have any rubber cloth diaper pants to sell?

OMG I think I'm gonna be sick. uke And, so far, I thought I'd stayed away from the sicko's. I don't think I've ever sold to any of them though.

Next time I'll know to ignore their question about the blasted rubber pants. I always wondered why they were asking me, since I didn't LIST any in the auctions.... but I'd always given them "helpful" tips on where to find something similar.

Oh, disgusting. I am sooooo disgusted.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Ype Des taht sunds like the one and the same. I know how you feel. I can't even describe the things going through my head w/o someon reading my email reply.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

double


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Sue is a nasty "lady".

OMG, i was just thinking, Do you think those sickos lurk on our board and get their jollies off us discussing dipes? AAACK! Cold pricklies!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

What if the pervs are reading these? And to think I've put links to pics of my son.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm sure these sickos are lurking right now! I could go on and on, but I'll just say that they really pi$$ me off


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

uke Do what you want in your own time but don't bring cd mamas into your sick fantasy! blech...


----------



## megtell (Mar 18, 2003)

I run a Yahoo group for mamas that want to sell, buy and trade fabric. Primarily focused on diaper making materials (hemp, fleece etc.) but for other things too.

I have had a devil of a time keeping off the sickos!!!! They seem to want to post to the group about their obsession with diapers. I had to restrict membership so I approve everyone, then approve posts for the first week of the member's postings.

I don't approve anyone with a male id, or if they are based in Germany with all german bios and ADULT on their screen name. (I seem to get a lot of them from there)

I HATE having to do that!!!! I really don't care about what anyone does between two consenting adults, but when they try to spam the sick fantasies on my Yahoo group for SEWING!!!! It it very maddening.


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by des_
*I always wondered why they were asking me, since I didn't LIST any in the auctions....*
Actually, you can report them for asking about something that you haven't listed. but save the email to forward to ebay.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Boy am I Naieve! I thought it was for a senior adult's incontinence problems! shudder at the thought of DIAPER PORN!


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

uke

Sickos!


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

The aforementioned concerns are very valid - about random lurkers getting their kicks here.

That's why I don't list pictures of my DD most of the time (I did once - but she was in a dress, not just a diaper) and I seldom use my girls' names on the board.

It's a public forum - who knows what random sicko is lurking here.









I wish we could make it private, so that only people who were registered users could view it - but even then, SUE or ALICE could register, I suppose.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I debated on that back and forth too. But the other half of me is like "to **** with them I'll do what I want"


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Ps - we do think "Sue" did post here once, asking about vinyl or rubber pants. At first glance it looked like a legit question....

I wonder if that post is still in the archives?


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

OMGawd!! They keep bidding on my lot!! :scary Do I want to know _why_ these people seem to prefer flatfolds? Why can't I get a nice granny who likes to collect antique stuff. One person who bid appeared to be just that - a vintage diaper collector.

At least I haven't gotten any more grody emails.

If I yanked anymore bids it wuold be like a dollar - and it's costing me a dollar to list it.

Phone bill Phone bill Phone bill Phone bill Phone bill.......


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2003)

Maybe I'm in the minority here but I think as far as perversions go this is pretty harmless. Some people like to wear leather, others like to wear shoes or slinky underwear. Some like to wear diapers.

Honestly I don't really understand the obsession and I don't particularly want to hear about their fetishes but I really think it is pretty harmless.... no one seems to be hurt in the process, no violence or non con etc.

Its a little bizarre I'll grant you but then I don't get the whole playboy bunny thing either.

Of course some of these people might have an actual need for an adult diaper. It would be pretty sad if someone didn't answer their questions and they really needed diapers )o:


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Jesse, I'd just take the money and run.... I hope they go for megabucks!!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Scarlet I pretty much agree with you. I don't care what people do in their own homes so long as no one is getting harmed. And yes some adults do need adult size diapers for various reasons, but, the ones on ebay have teddies and baby toys on them...I doubt an adult with incontinence is really into that.

They want to bid on my diapers, ok. I'm taking the money and







But I'm really barfing at the thought that potential buyers emailed me to get their jollies off of my email replies. It just can't be kept to a straightforward transaction, which is wrong.

And I don't mind a little buyer/seller chitchat, esp with diapering mommas. BUt this wasn't just chitchat, the alarm bells were going off...

eta -buyers not sellers - more


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

that is so ugh there isnt even a single word.... yuck, ewwwwww, gross







gag


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

what is awful is you type diaper in the search, and half of what pops up is adult onesies and diapers....









http://search.ebay.com/search/search...&query=diapers


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

OMG I just checked ebay! I knew there was some kind of rubber underwear fetishism out there, but when I saw pics of grown men in flowered onesies with a dipe sticking out at the legs, all I could do was
















I think it's pretty innocent, too. And things like this make me wish I were a therapist, and get paid to listen to these kinds of people! Imagine the issues they have! And as long as they don't hurt anybody, let 'em pin away, I'd say!









But yeah, I can imagine feeling a bit violated after spending time and effort emailing information that will possibly be used for pornographic purposes...


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I personally don't really care if they want to wear their diapers and act like they're babies, but why can't they keep it in their own weird circle?? Why do they have to join cloth diapering and sewing yahoo groups, and our boards, and send us weird e-mails?? Why can't they leave us who are diapering actual BABIES alone???







That's what pisses me off. I wish they'd keep it to themselves.


----------



## BigBelly03 (Dec 3, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by simonee_
*OMG I just checked ebay! I knew there was some kind of rubber underwear fetishism out there, but when I saw pics of grown men in flowered onesies with a dipe sticking out at the legs, all I could do was
















I think it's pretty innocent, too. And things like this make me wish I were a therapist, and get paid to listen to these kinds of people! Imagine the issues they have! And as long as they don't hurt anybody, let 'em pin away, I'd say!









But yeah, I can imagine feeling a bit violated after spending time and effort emailing information that will possibly be used for pornographic purposes...*
My thoughts exactly---I wouldn't want to spend any time on these people----what I don't understand is why ebay doesn't separate the diapering stuff better, so these weirdos don't bother the WAHMs.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JesseMomme_
*Do I want to know why these people seem to prefer flatfolds?*
Maybe it's because they can't get any SOS?

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL

Sorry, mama... I could'nt resist! Seriously, though... you should get someone to bid against him. That way, he'll pay more for them and if he gets outbid you don't have to sell to him... uh, I mean her... no, I mean him... I mean, ACK!!! Hey, if you are going to sell to someone who has been a weird buyer, you should be able to get as much as (s)he'll pay! Maybe if we all start bidding against the pervies, they'll quit bidding on the baby auctions and stay on their *adult baby* side of eBay. I know shill bidding is against the rules but it may be the only way to make the AB's understand that we do not want to sell our *BABY baby* diapers to them.

From what little I know about this, um... fetish... it is the diapers themselves that are the exciting thing- NOT children. They want to be the baby, and real babies and children just don't factor into that. Pedophilia and a diaper fetish are two different things. I guess these guys have had childhoods that leave them wanting to be... um... babied, hence the preference for old-school dipes. Now, we all like to be babied from time to time... but is'nt a foot rub and a glass of wine enough? It is for me! But I was CD'd as a baby and don't feel the need to revisit that, lol!

I really feel sorry for someone whose needs went so unmet as a child to the point where wearing rubber pants would be enjoyable.

XM


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Muggins&Doody_
*I personally don't really care if they want to wear their diapers and act like they're babies, but why can't they keep it in their own weird circle?? Why do they have to join cloth diapering and sewing yahoo groups, and our boards, and send us weird e-mails?? Why can't they leave us who are diapering actual BABIES alone???







That's what pisses me off. I wish they'd keep it to themselves.*
ITA.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, I am (was) a therapist and this is the last group I want to be talking to! uke
Well, there is another, but we won't go there. Yuck. We once had a "foot fetish" person, whatever, who was constantly looking at the counselors foot while she talked. She didn't get it until he ASKED TO TRY HER SHOES ON!!

Anyway, I am hesitant to post kids pictures, or now post on e bay. I will let dh write back to them...


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

One night after seeing some of the adult diaper auctions on ebay and realizing they were not for people with bladder control problems a friend and I did a search to look into this fetish. We found lots of sites with men dressed in baby clothes and diapers. I was doubled over with laughter! Don't get me wrong I was totally disgusted, but how can you not laugh at a grown man in a diaper, riding a rocking horse.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks for that image Jamie!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

I HAD to know WHY!!?? And ewwwwww! here is the twisted explanation I got off a web page:

Mature guys, older women, even a grandmother who wear diapers through choice because of the security it allows.
We have diapered couples, younger guys who want to be mothered , bathed, powdered and diapered along with
some individuals who have to wear diapers for medical reasons

(and YES it IS a sexual/incestual roleplaying thing!)








EWWWWWW EEWWWW and more EEWWW!!!!!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Ok, so I just had a really freaky thought... if these guys do not get off on the pics of the babies in the dipes, do they get off on the pics of the *mamas* of the babies???







Like are they all looking at our mama pic thread and thinking that they want to be babied by the cd mamas???














uke

I sure hope not...


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I'll tell you what, this thread has opened my eyes to things I never wanted to know about. I am not a conservative person and I have never heard of such things. I'm without words that such a thing exists.

WAHMs I am so sorry that you have to put up with e-mails from these people.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

uke
UGH PB I never thought of that
uke


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

"what I don't understand is why ebay doesn't separate the diapering stuff better, so these weirdos don't bother the WAHMs."

I don't think ebay could care less about the fetish stuff being mixed with baby diapers. (eg the hypnosis CDs - eeeew)

I've emailed a complaint about thirty or forty times about it, but never seen an item removed. If you look, there are two or three sellers who put their stuff up daily.

I told them I refuse to bid for another item until they make these sellers put their items in the correct adult category. I report items almost daily, although its a pain, cos I figure if thye get enough complaints eventually they'll do something.

Come on mamas, complain complain complain. While the fetish may be harmless, we shouldnt have to sift through their stuff every time we do a search. It's the mixing the baby diapers with adult sexual material that I find truly sickening. If they would only separate out the items into the adult section, then we wouldnt have to look at it.

(to make a report, Copy the item #, then click on Help at the top of the page. A window opens. Click on 'contact us' at the bottom. Then click on the top category - 'Report a prohibited item or listing policy violation'. This opens a selection click on the one near the bottom - 'Mature audience violations' then 'Improperly categorised mature items'. Then click on 'continue' and then 'email us' and you can paste in the item number and a comment. When you submit, you'll get a questionnaire abuot how useful you find their feedback system. Ha!!

You can unfortunatley only report one item per time, but once you've got the hang of how to do it, it's really quick. I try to focuse on items with time to run, or by the time they get to your complaint the auction is closed.)


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2003)

now THAT is a good idea!


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't think there is enough emoticons out there to even begin to describe my...disgust?









eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww!!!!

I wonder if that's who goes around stealing diaper bags? and prolly gets their jollys over dirty ones







:


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama_kass_
*I'll tell you what, this thread has opened my eyes to things I never wanted to know about. I am not a conservative person and I have never heard of such things. I'm without words that such a thing exists.

WAHMs I am so sorry that you have to put up with e-mails from these people.*
Not just e~mails








They call also









Liz


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Oh thats right







Poor Liz


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

I have some diapers on Ebay and someone named "Jen" emailed me to ask if I had any rubber or plastic pull on pants to go over the diapers.







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

I have some diapers on Ebay and someone named "Jen" emailed me to ask if I had any rubber or plastic pull on pants to go over the diapers.
I've been wondering when "she" was going to show up again.So we've got Sue , Alice , and now Jen.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Note to self, question all those named Sue, Alice, and Jen or claiming to be Sandra's other half :LOL


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Wugh
I got so sick of the freaks that on my last auction, I actually added this at the bottom:

Quote:

DIAPER FETISH FREAKS, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM EMAILING ME WITH YOUR STRANGE REQUESTS.
I WILL NOT EMAIL YOU ADDITIONAL PICTUES WITH MY HANDS SPREADING OUT THE WAISTBAND!!!

SHEESH!!!

I'm sorry to have to include this, but I have grown weary of these freaks!

It worked, for the first time in ages, no freaks!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Dear Jen, is that copywrited? If not, I would like to use it. I am so afraid to put any diapers on ebay. Great idea!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Jen- that was a great idea!







I'll have to think of something similar the next time I list diapers.







Unfortunaltey, the person who bought my dipes couldn't have been a better eBay customer, and paid through the nose too.







:


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Just a thought--I noticed on ebay these "abies" are willing to pay $15 for ONE prefold.

There's some serious $ to be made off these fetishists!

If you're a sewing mama who can push aside the ick factor...

Please don't flame me. Just a point of consideration.

I think it's AWFUL that they're emaling/calling to pull people into the fetish, though.


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

LOL feel free to use any and all of it!









Quote:

_Originally posted by gurumama_
*Just a thought--I noticed on ebay these "abies" are willing to pay $15 for ONE prefold.

There's some serious $ to be made off these fetishists!

If you're a sewing mama who can push aside the ick factor...

Please don't flame me. Just a point of consideration.

I think it's AWFUL that they're emaling/calling to pull people into the fetish, though.*
Seriously, in all awfulness I have entertained the idea.
I mean in all seriousness, I have done some pretty wild things in my time-things that some people would consider a tad "fetish" or "perverse".
I guess what would ultimately stop me from doing so is the "ick" factor.







:


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe I could sew the diapers and dh could answer the emails..?


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:

Maybe I could sew the diapers and dh could answer the emails..?
Yeh. It seems a lot of money could be made.

Ick.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Yeah, money is talking now aint it. :LOL true though, I made 71$ off of 6 old curity flatfolds, that had these rust stains on them!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

oh my goodness! Anyone know how to get slime off the computer if we did this??? :LOL


----------

